# St Barts Part 12



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New Home Ladies

  

pam xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Pam.

Last post - copied over.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ronnie - Grrr, just as I moved away! Actually, they have a warehouse Next in E/Bourne too that it out of town. Much nicer to shop in.  Sorry AF is being such a woman.

Cally - Oh honey, not you too.     

Sue - Eek, I guess the ball really does fall to you. Im sure you will do us proud. How on earth have you resisted not HPTing already?

Fran - LOL, I wish I looked young. Im 27 and Im told I look 32 (not that that is old, but its added 5 years to me)  

PS: I swapped my photo - this was taken in June when I was bridesmaid for my sister.


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

It's a lovely photo Kyla, looks like it was a good day - How's it all going?  R u having any side effects? 

Hello everyone else  

Cal and Ronnie - How r u doing?  Hope you've been pampering yourselves

Sue - thinking of u for tomorrow, hope u feeling ok.  Yes, can't believe only a week to go and the rollercoaster will start again!!  WIll check up on you in morning

Maddy, Fran, Leanne, Hellie and Paula - How r u all doing?

Just a short post from me, had a stinking headache today, think i'm really tired, manically trying to get on top of work before the drugs send me loopy again!

Take care and see you all soon,

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Evening,

Just a quick one good luck for tomorrow Sue.

I HAVE EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU AND DH.     

        

Love Cally


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

for me as well.

there are no   - just seems part of the course to me.


Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - I'm so so sorry.  

I'm planning on going to work but will keep an eye on this thread.

Take care of yourself today. 

Ronnie
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Sue I am so sorry for you and DH xxx 

Take some time for yourself today xxx

lots of love Maddy xxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Sue my heart is just breaking for you xxxx

I can't stop thinking about the fact that all 3 of you have suffered a BFN this week xxxx

It just brought it all back when you said there were no tears-I know my 2ww was short this year but I actually got af in a museum in London-I was having a day trip with my cousin and her children-of course because we've kept this whole nightmare to ourselves she knew nothing about it so I was in the toilet trying to get hold of Barts-there were no tears for me either-I felt it was what I had come to expect.

Just wanted to share that with you...

IF is so hard I just want all of you to know that I understand totally the heartache you're feeling right now xxx I'm just glad we can all be here to support each other xxxx


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

I'm sorry Sue, can't believe it, think I could   for you.

I thought there'd be at least one BFP amongst you three, you all did so well though and have had really good cycles so maybe that gives some hope for next time.  

Kyla and Paula it's over to you two...

Will post more later, running very late this  morning.
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Thank you so much - it is indeed only through this site as FF that we can understand and know.

My DH and I did have our hopes raised this time, we had read wonderful results to the NK cells treatment that we felt it was the answer, my food intolerances diet has improved, the acu, getting my head under control, also I have done virtually nothing, I drank the 2 pts milk and I wasn't in the constant pain as previously but ............

Strangely today I can't see the future, on previous ones I have always accepted it and ok I will be back next month.  Today I just don't know - I know it is much too soon, but it is so unlike me.  DH says to be positive and think of the good news we got with 5 frozen.  I'm thinking mmmmm not sure if it's worth wasting them to.

Dh has gone to work - I wish he hadn't but .............. and who says being your own boss is better  

It seems I am going to have the tough time now of sitting waiting for AF to show.

Sue


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Sue

really feel for you today and so sad that you didn't get your dream. try and stay strong there is a future, you and your DH will get your dream.

Sending you lots of love and cuddles     

look after yourself today

love your friend

Fances


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Sue, 

so sad to hear your news.  Will be thinking about you too today.

Love

Hellie


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Sue - so so sorry, u take it easy    and   if you need, will be thinking of u lots today 

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning Sue,

I'm so sorry about your result, I'm gutted for you I really thought I'd be reading a different result.   
It's a shame DH had to go to work, guess it's his way of coping.  I think they find it hard to see us go through all the TX and feel helpless seeing how devastating it is when things don't work.  I can understand why you had your hopes raised and why not, it's not a crime to allow yourself to dream that things might work out.

Give yourself time to get over this little set back and for the time being don't worry about your next step.  Theres time for that later.  

I really wish there was something I could do, but I know what your going through and I'm here if you need it.

Sending big hugs your way.  Take care.

Love Cally


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Afternoon Girls

Well Barts phoned - spoke to Asha (not my personal fav), she seemed to find it hard to grasp that no I'm not crying or upset - well you was expecting this news then? - Of course I wasn't, didn't seem to be able to make her understand that whilst not expected sort of assumed.

Anyway she went up the wall cos I had still taken the bombs this morning. But on a previous tx I had a BFn and no AF - so the advise was to continue for a few more days just in case - so I assumed they would say the same. Oh well!!! - they hadn't prescribed me enough anyway and I had to resort to my own private supply.

The gist of the conv as we all know is I have a fllw up to discuss the outcome in 6 wks and they will advise whether fresh or frozen are the best next options for me?

So as we have had a tough week - well except Paula & Kyla who are making headway I've brought this for afternoon treat.










I hope you all get home from work to find time to have some.

You won't have heard it so I will brag about it here - my BIL is a Kent DJ - and I asked him to play With a Little Help from my Friends - Wet, Wet, Wet for all of you. 

Sue


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi all,

Sue how are you feeling now?  I thought the idea was the nurse offers comfort when she phones not has a go at you.  Maybe she was trying to make you cry!  Probably thought it would help.  You don't seem to have had a great experience at Bart's.  Do you think you'll stay with them?
I notice you and Ronnie get a follow up in 6 weeks, while I was told mine will be in Jan, which seems forever away.

I told my DH that they just hadn't found a baby special enough for us yet and he replied who are they waiting for Jesus!!!  So at least we can laugh about it.

Thanks for the cake it's needed this week and just in time before I start up the gym next week.  I have my induction on Tuesday, DH very kindly arranged it last night.  Bless him.  He didn't need asking twice either.

Thanks for the song it's a lovely thought and very true, without this site I don't know what I'd do.

Ronnie hope work went well for you?

Paula and Kyla hope your scans went well today and hopefully it should be all go next week for you both.

Maddy hope your feeling better now.

Hello to Heather, Leanne, Fran and Hellie hope your all OK?  Hope I haven't forgot anyone.


         just because we all need some.

Love Cally


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi all

hope you are all ok

Paula and Kyla hope all went well with scans today  

Sue Nasty nurse should be shot   hope you are alright  

well just wanted to let you know my scan went well and all is just as it should be and its a baby   GIRL

we are very happy and DH is very proud of himself

take care all

Fran


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Fran,

Great news.  I'm so pleased everything is going well.  A darling daughter for you both no wonder DH is pleased with himself.  I bet he's already decided that there'll be no boyfriends til she's 30.

Congratulations and enjoy the next 20 weeks.

Love Cally


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Fran

I am chuffed to bits to hear that - we could do with more girls  .

I bet she looked really, really lovely and hope all is present and correct.

I am fine, I think it will only hit home when AF arrives, today seems much like any other day except for the test - and yes that nurse should be shot - Dh and I thought that the first appt we saw her.

Cal - I don't know if I will stay at Barts - the big no is the 4hr round trip that it takes, plus the fares add up after awhile.  I think a private tx is cheaper than my local but time you add in trains and DH's time off - I think it evens out.  We will see.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Fran - Congratulations!!! I bet you're both excited & relieved that everything went according to plan today! I can't wait to see you pushing her up our road in the pram!!!

Sue - Thanks for the cake - it was yummy! Hope you're going to be spoilt by your DH tonight. 

Did you read Maddy's post about Barts offering scans at one of our local clinics? I asked DH whether he'd be interested & he said 'They can't even keep their own files in order. What hope do they have with files/notes being given to them from other clinics?'

Cal - How are you doing, hon? How was the retail therapy yesterday?

Paula & Kyla - How were the scans? Any dates for EC?

I came home alone tonight as DH is still working! I'll need to pick him up later in Horsham which is about 22 miles when he phones. I have a feeling we'll be eating late tonight!

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Had my u/s today (CD11 of stims) and I have 24 big follies. EC will be Monday (just got the call this evening). Im nervous though. My E2 was 19,000 today. They only like you to go as high as 13,000 but mine was 11,000 on Wednesday!
They are doing ER on Monday anyway (wanna get them out I guess so I can calm down in that department) and no more Gonal-F for me in case it gets any higher. They said as my FSH was okay (6.5 I think) that they arent too worried about me but I'm concerned I'm overstimmed and at risk of OHSS - what do you think?

Paula - Great to properly meet you today and have a chat (even though it was becuase they were running an hour late). How did yours go?

Sue - On honey. Not you too. Paula told me at the clinic today (she was able to read it this morning). Im sorry you got Asha too. I agree, not my fav. Much prefer Alisha, Rachel or Vicky. I totally get the 'part of the course' feeling. I dont think I even cried one tear for our FET BFN. Just get dumb to it. Im so sad for you though but again its good you have FETs waiting. You're doing all the right things and Im a big beliver in persistance paying off in the end. Chin up petal.

Fran - Yay, congrats on your GIRL. Im so glad. I hardly know anyone with girls - nearly all boys


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla - Good luck with EC on Monday. What time have you got to go in & what about your trigger jab? I don't know anything about the E2 figures but I'm sure one of the other girls will be able to confirm.  Please drink plenty of water in the meantime to avoid OHSS.

I'm glad you & Paula met up.  It's so nice to be able to put a face to a name, especially when we've all been chatting for months! 

I forgot to mention, but your photo is lovely. I remembered you were really worried in case you'd look terrible in the dress it but you looked lovely & happy.

Sue - I don't like that Asha woman either. She was the one who had a go at us in front of a roomful of people when we first started tx. Some people just need to learn manners & a bit of compassion. I've never met Rachel but I like Alisha. The lady who phoned me back on Wed, called Yemi was lovely. I guess it's really the luck of the draw who you get on the day.

Ronnie

Paula - How did you get on today?

Ronnie


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Sue   so sorry you got a BFN, I was hoping we were gonna see 3 bfp's this week.  Give yourself plenty of time to recover from this go and then I'm sure you'll try again.

Kyle - glad you got better news today and EC is gonna be Monday, remember to drink plenty of fluids, keeping fingers crossed it all goes well for you and you get lots of lovely eggies.

Well I had my scan today and I've got 29 follies in total, about half of them are fairly big.  We was hoping for EC Monday or Tuesday but the nurse called and said that I'm to reduce my meds today and tomorrow and then take nothing sunday apart from the snif and then I've another scan Monday morning and hopefully EC should be Wednesday.

Can anyone tell me, how must rest you had after ET as I always worry about what I can and can't do i.e. driving, etc, I get so paranoid that I'll do something stupid and end up ruining my chances.  DH isn't gonna be with me for ET as he has to work and then he's going out for a boozy night with his mate so I'm gonna be home alone but don't want to do too much in case I mess my chances up of getting a BFP.

Well off to bed so will pop back on tomorrow.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Paula - Well done you!!! They prob wanted to wait for your little follies to catch up with the biggies & then collect them all together next week. 

With regard to rest after ET, I think it's a personal choice. Some girls like resting for the whole 2ww & others go back to work after a couple of days. I chose the former & still got a BFN. Bart's told us to carry on as normal during 2ww & the dr even mentioned to DH that it's fine to have sex!!!!! 

Have a lovely weekend everyone.

Ronnie


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good morning Sue - Just checking the posts & see you're online.  How are you feeling today, hon? 

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls - and how are we all doing? - weather looks promising at the mo, so that's a good start to the day  

Ron - thanks for your post - I'm doing fine - a bit sad but ok.  maybe realisation still hasn't kicked in yet.  Feel I need to clear the air and worries with DH soonish, and maybe then I will have a plan.

He said the reason he didn't stay at home yesterday was cos I would be on here for hours and hours - ooops - he's noticed   - but I think it is best that I am cos we are all in this tog.

But don't worry about me - How are you surviving, cos this is your first and I recall the biggest let down?

Paula - well done - almost there, just a few more days of building them nice and strong and you will be off.  As for after ET - well you will still feel sore from the EC and I wouldn't want to drive home myself but for the 2ww I think what you do is personal choice.  I have known girls go to work and get bfp's.  Previously I have scaled down my day to day routine to make sure I have plenty of rest and this time I done virtually nothing.  So who can tell what the right or wrong thing to do is.  I think it is what you feel comfortable with.  The Nuffield told me to carry on as a normal pg girl.  However, another clinic advised a girl not to do anything like carrying shopping.  As for bedrest after ET this seems to vary from no time to 3 days!!!!  remember my post about the girl that was kicked by her horse - you would have thought that would have been enough to shock them to leave.  I think if they are going to stay they will.

Kyla - excellent news - well done you, and v good luck for Mon.  I have only glossed over OHSS but I would say you do sound "at risk", and I think Barts are treating you with caution too.  The leaflets they give you tell you to drink 2-3 L and 3-4L of water a day - not sure why they are different so I think you should try to aim for that to be prepared.  I have read lots of girls get OHSS and be surprised that they also get a bfp.

Well we are off to the big shop in a bit cos I have done no shopping for a few weeks - hope you all have a good day too.

Hello to everyone else - take care.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue - Am off to take Winkie to the vets now!!! Will be back later & chat then. Feeling a bit angry at my mother cos she still hasn't asked. My little bruv is going to tell her for me today! Apart from that, I'm cool..we've given it our best shot, we can't do any more than that. That's my mantra at the moment!!

Take care of yourself..go & buy loads of really really bad food & enjoy!!!!

Ronnie
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla & Maddy - thanks for reassuring me that you didn't cry either.  Spoken to my friend just now and she's understandably your upset you must/need to cry.  Well I can't make it happen if it don't want too?

In fact everyone is now making me upset that I am a freak for not doing what I should do.  I guess another reason why FF works.

Ron - don't let your mother get to you, she's not worth getting angry over.  You have the best mantra - that's all we can say in life, especially in the future when we look back.

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls xxxx

Sue first of all not only did I not cry but I think I posted I was in the middle of a museum with my cousin her 2 children, 2 children who live near them and my Mum (My Mum was the only one who knew). When I realised I was bleeding rang Barts straight away-spoke to a nurse who told me to keep taking supps and it could still be a BFP-but I just knew.....

I phoned from the toilet-no tears! Accepted what she said! Still no tears-then said to Mum lets get out there and behave normal!!!! Which is exactly what I did-felt sick, angry and let down if anything! But basically just got on with things!!!

I think you're right it is natures self defence-a kind of self preservation!!! We have to protect ourselves from the worst case scenario! I feel that I am also at the stage of facing that IVF may not be the answer for me and thats why I have lots of adoption info-but thats just me!!!!

Ron hope you are doing OK like Sue said I really think its the 1st that hits you the worst! Even with low grade embies on my first cycle I just felt it had to work! Please take good care of yourself-go out and have a few drinks.....which is what I did last night-felt as though I needed it was so down about the BFNs was hoping for 3 thought realistically 2 but never did I think a big fat 0!

Kyla Hun definitely drink water when I was at HH I was at risk of OHSS on my 1st cycle-I was told to basically spend the whole day sipping-which was what I did!!! It seemed to work as it didn't progress-but be prerpared to wear the carpet out between you and the bathroom!!!! Can't help on the E2 levels though as they didn't do any blood tests at HH!

Paula-congrats on EC on weds-I'm sure Ronnie is right and they are just trying to let some of those smaller follies catch up!!!! I really don't know what to say about bedrest although I must tell you that in the past I've been really hung up on it-if you look at any US sites the girls there basically don't move for 2 weeks-I have to say that after 3 cycles and 3 BFN I have tried 3 different approaches but on my last one just thought I'd be sensible-rested a couple of days then pretty much went back to normal-I wasn't at work as I was on hols but did go out and drive....just wouldn't lift anything!!!

Oh wow Fran a little girl - congratulations Honey xxxxxx I know that now if I ever get preg I will be over the moon with a boy or a girl but I have to say before all this TX I wanted a girl definitley!!!!!

I am fine here feeling much better thank you so much for all your lovely comments-going out shopping today just feel the need......xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I guess they think Im at risk as Im only taking half of the trigger shot and also was told to eat more protein.  
Drinking water as I type..
Off to get the shopping in in a minute whilst I still can


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello girls,

Sue if your a freak then so am I, as I haven't cried and to be honest won't be but I don't feel bad about it.  I'm gutted and feel sad that it wasn't to be this time but I'm not going to beat myself up over it.  I know that I done everything possible and so do you.
Unless you're been through this rollercoaster then you have no understanding of it and everyone handles it in their own way.  

Kyla sounds like things are going well for you and it sounds like Bart's are keeping a close eye on things.  Good luck for Monday.  Keep drinking that water!!    

Paula things are sounding good with you too and the extra days will give the little ones time to grow.  As for rest after ET I was signed off for the whole 2 weeks and done nothing for the 1st week but still got a BFN, as the girls have said it's personal choice, but don't do anything that you could look back on and think if only I hadn't done that.  Then you can't blame yourself IF things don't work.    

Ronnie Hope you and DH are doing OK.

Hello to everyone else.

Love Cally


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning,

Kyla - good luck with EC tomorrow, what time is it?

 Winge/moan alert 

I'm so fed up with my dh, I really feel that he is not supporting me though this treatment and as this time we've got his sperm frozen so he's not really needed for anything I feel even more alone.  For the last coupld of days I've cried on and off because of this and I feel that if my treatment doesn't work then I'm gonna blame him this time.  He's made such a fuss about getting time for for EC and ET, he's now got time off for the EC but not for the ET so I've got to find someone else to go with me unless they can do it at a time when he's finished work.  But then after ET once we get home he's going out with his mate for the night and its not like he's going out from 8 in the evening he's actually arranged to go out from 3pm onwards.  My mum is fuming with him and thinks he's selfish but I haven't told him this as we'll then get in a big row.  How its all happened is I booked tickets to see Al Murray for his B'day but then stupid me got the timing wrong and its fallen on day of ET.  Don't get me wrong I don't mind him going out in the evening to see the show but I honestly can't see why he's got to make a day and night of it especially with me going through this.  I just feel like its only me that wants this BFP to be honest I think he could give up no problem but when I ask this we just get in a row and he says of course he wants a baby but if so why does he make me so stressed.  I've tried discussing this night out and we end up rowing so now I'm not saying nothing but I feel really hurt inside.  Am I the only person with an unsupportive husband.  Parts of me wonder if me and him have really got a future because of the way he is.

Sorry to go on but needed to get it off my chest.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Kyla - good luck for tomorrow, hope all goes well for you - Excited but nervous?

Ron & Cal - hope you are doing ok ? - Cal thanks for being a freak too!

Paula - so sorry to hear of your stress.  I think Dh's do feel a bit remote from all of this and yours more so cos, he has had no involvement this tx.  I think you need to go on a date tog as something you both enjoy and take some time out - to remember you are a couple and need some fun tog away from this.  I think you also need to somehow sit down calmly and chat, get DH to talk so he explain himself but without resorting to a row.  It could be that this time as he doesn't feel involved and also to protect himself from the heartbreak that he is acting this way.  But you will only really understand his true intentions and feelings if you can talk to each other.  I would forget the night out cos in your DH's eyes you brought it for him and now you are moaning at him for going - he prob feels he can't win.

Maybe a compromise should be drawn that he goes out with his mates for the day but also he spends a day with you in return.

Hope this helps - ran this past my Dh - and  he agrees your Dh is not supportive.

Helly - has hols arrived? - hope you have a really good time, a rest and a break.

HI to everyone else - enjoy your day.

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Sue,

I understand what you're saying and I'm not saying that he can't go to this show as it was a birthday pressie from me to him but I really can't understand why he still feels the need to go out for the whole day seeing as the show doesn't start until 8pm, surely he should want to stay with me beforehand especially as I would have probably only just had ET.

Glad someone else things he's not supportive though.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good morning

Paula - I also ran it past my DH. He said there are 2 issues..the 1st being the time off. He said maybe your DH's work is really giving him a hard time with regard to having so much time off & he's trying not to let on for fear of worrying you?  2nd issue..night out. DH said 'It's only Al Murray..if it was Rachel Stevens then it's another matter altogether & I could quite understand why he'd want to go out!!!' 

Unfortunately blokes are insensitive & unless you tell them to their faces, then they go along in their on merry ways & think everything is hunky dory.  And if you shout at them (due to pure frustration), then they tend to go on the defensive & dig their heels in even further, so you won't resolve anything. 

I know it's difficult, but I agree with Sue, you 2 have to spend some time together & then when you're both having a good time & feeling really relaxed, then perhaps you can talk it through??

DH also said at least he's going to be there for EC which to him, is the bigger of the 2 procedures. Also, DH thinks he should stay at home with you during the day & go out in the evening!

I hope this helps!!

Sue - How are you feeling today? Hope your DH spoilt you rotten yesterday & you bought loads of goodies during your shop!!! 

Cal - How are you doing hon? Are you OK?

Kyla - What time is your EC tomorrow?  Good luck!

Hi to everyone else!

I've started to feel a bit angry - don't know who/what/why but my tolerance level is practically zilch - maybe it's part of the griefing process? Also, I know this is going to sound funny but I miss my botty bombs because they were making me regular!!!!!! I'm really having trouble with my poo at the moment (sorry TMI!) but I have really bad spasms & it's really hurting me. I wonder if it's anything to do with me wearing tampax

Mother woke us up just then so I said I'll call her back...I also know that bruv told her last night about us..eek!

Ronnie


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi xxxxxx

Paula-I really know how you are feeling Hun xxx Sue and Ronnie are right DHs deal with things in a totally different way xxx

I remember telling my DH a few weeks after our BFN that I felt as though I had gone through a lot of the cycle on my own-meaning going up and down to the clinic....having the scans....blood tests....etc He turned round saying that he had been there for me 100% which emotionally he was but that wasn't exactly what I meant-it ended in a huge row and I just felt it was better for me not to bring it up again. I know for my DH it is work that is the problem and he does have a stressful job-but to me this is everything and is much more important than work. Not sure if I'm making any sense

Ronnie I understand you being angry-I certainly have exp[experienced both anger and bitterness after a BFN-it is such a difficult time and I found my emotions were all over the place, in fact when I went to see the counsellor at Bart's she suggested that maybe I was keeping my feelings too much inside-I really don't think thats true but maybe after thinking about it there could be some truth in it-I guess at the time you just have to go with whatever feelings you are having and take it one day at a time xxx

Sue hope you had fun yesterday and did some shopping-hope you didn't pass too many babies and preg ladies but I can imagine they wereprobably everywhere!!

I finally watched the programme about 3 sisters making a baby and then the Wanted-New Mum and Dad-I had to wipe tears for the adoption prog it was interesting to see the IVF process-just think girls how stressful they found it and there were 3 of them....we go through it on our own-no wonder it takes so much out of us xxx

Kyla am thinking of you for EC tomorrow sounds like you could get lots of eggs-hope you're still drinking lots and feeling OK xxxx

Cal how are you doing too-I'm sure this weekend has been hard on all 3 of you-it takes a few days to sink in xxxxx

Helly and Heather hope your OK xxxxxx

Fran hope you and your little lady are doing well xxxxx

Love Maddy xxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I am so, so lucky my DH is 101% supportive and completely there throughout.  When I had my previous tx's though I did have to question his support at the end of the 2ww - cos there seemed to be no emotion - tears/words etc.  So much so that I thought he wasn't bothered about the bfn's.  I think he was taken aback and hadn't realised that I couldn't see what he was thinking.  We have since chatted about it and he said he just felt he had to stay strong and all that as the man and couldn't fold for me.  So this tx has been different - and I have seen almost tears and he has expressed himself, at his upset and shock.

My DH said of course he wanted a bfp - for the amount of hours and money he is putting in.

Again proof that we totally different planets and we react differently. 

Ronnie - it does sound as though the grief has hit home - and this is your way of dealing with it.  Hope Dh can understand - and let it go.  For me I just go quiet and want to be alone.  It's the sudden realisation of all our hopes and dreams going wrong.  Us girls don't always get "i want one of those".

I think your body is readjusting itself to life without the bombs - hopefully it should calm down soon.  Mine is so glad not to have them already.

Maddy - hope you found the adoption prog in a different light.  I did watch the 3 sisters 1 baby prog.  The sentence that I loved the most was from the girl with IF & cancer.  She said she found IF and IVF far more daunting and scary compared to her cancer and chemo.  Makes me realise what heros we must be then.

We didn't really have fun yesterday it was just a trip to Sainsbury's to buy all the food - apparently we were low on loo rolls - can't think why!!!!!!!!  We did have a lovely walk around Sheffield Park as well (famous for it's autumn colour).

Dh is cooking dinner now and as a surprise cos he was so confident had booked tickets to watch Elizabethtown this pm, cos he thought he would be a resting way of celebrating - mmmmmm - sorry.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

My DH has been very supportive too although he did drive me mad at times when he was being too logical in diagnosing my symptoms.  After shouting at him numerous times, his standard reply when I asked him about twinges/pains/aches was 'Oh, I'm sorry to hear that, I hope you feel better soon.'!!! He got hit for that too!!!

Also, he mentioned that because it wasn't happening in his body, he had difficulties in comprehending what I was going through & how I was feeling.  Although we had 2 embies put back in, it wasn't tangible to him because he couldn't see them. However, it didn't mean that in his mind, he wasn't there for me every step of the way. I just guess it's just difficult for blokes - it's easy for us to expect them to react in the same way as us when during tx, when they are only a bystander in the process. 

Sue - Hope you enjoyed your dinner..I'm glad you're being spoilt! 

Maddy - I guess it'll take time to adjust. It's like you've been working towards this goal for months & all of a sudden it's all over & there's nothing to aim for anymore & you're just swimming in circles, like a one-legged duck! 

Are you looking into adoption? 

Ronnie


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Will have to make this a quikie as I have some planning to do for next week-why do I always leave things till the last mo!!!!!   

Kyla wanted to say a huge good luck for tomorrow-will be around to check in on you in the evening-hope it goes well and they get lots of eggs xxxxx

Found both those progs interesting!!! Yes we have started looking into adoption-you have to wait a year from your last treatment before you can formally start the process but we have alot of info-its actually National Adoption Week next week and I'm sure they feature it each morning on GMTV-so will be checking in xxxxx

Hope you have all enjoyed your weekend-Sue I love your toilet roll comment-I'm so pleased to be part of this little group!!!! It really makes me smile coming and checking in on everyone

Lots of love
Maddy xxxxxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning all,

Good Luck for today Kyla hope you get a nice lot of eggs.    

Hi Paula I hope you and DH have had a chance to talk and sorted things out, you really don't need the extra stress.  It's hard enough going through TX let alone feeling your on your own.  Hope your scan went well.  Do you know when EC is yet?    


Sue and Ronnie I hope you both had a good weekend?  How are you both?

We have had a chat over the weekend and now have a plan, we're going to try a FET with the 2 in the freezer and that will be the last funded go and then look to change clinics.  We had a look on the web and compared clinics and the best one in the area is Holly House, so we have requested a brochure and will take it from there.  
Maddy I know you changed from HH but can I just ask how you found the clinic and staff etc.  Did you have any blast transfers?  This is something Bart's don't do, but we'd like to try.  We always thought we'd go to Bourn Hall but who knows now.  
I also watched the adoption programme and was amazed at how quickly the children accepted their new mum and dad's, considering they were older and all knew their birth parents.  It was so sad all they wanted was love.

Work have just phoned and I'm now going back on Thursday, our boss also wanted to let me know that one of the girls I work with is pregnant.  But it's fine, I had a word with her she started crying and said she was so sorry, I said don't be so daft and said congratulations and how pleased I was, she had chemo a few years back and I know she was worried about being able to have children.  So I am pleased.  Also glad I found out before going back.

Hope everyone else is doing OK.

Love Cally


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Cal - I'm pleased to hear you've got a game plan. It's always nice to be able to focus on something. You're lucky your FET is still funded, we're officially private patients - at least Bart's is quite reasonable price-wise.

It's tough about hearing other people being pregnant isn't it? It was really nice that you managed to speak to the girl involved & you were warned about it before you go back to work.  I had an email from a friend today - his friend was going to finish with his girlfriend but she managed to get pg just before & now they had a baby boy on Saturday. Life is harsh...

Sue - Hope you decided to meet your friend - how was it? 

Paula - Did you have another scan today? How did it go? How are you & DH getting on? Have you managed to talk thing through?

Kyla - How was EC? Hope you're OK. Remember to drink plenty of water!

Maddy - Are you OK? It's amazing that the adoption people would only take you on if you've stopped tx for at least a year - it'll take another year before all their paperwork go through..it's so frustrating!

I know what you mean about this little group - it's a bit like having an extended family, isn't it??

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls - EC went fine. Out of my 24 follies we got 16 eggs but Im happy with that as it means they are the best ones. I coasted for five days before EC with no Gonal-F due to my high E2 levels and I was worried that would kill too many off but this is just right.

Now its the wait for that dreaded call tomorrow morning to see how many came out to play with DH's swimmers.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

OOOH Kyla-congrats 16 eggs is a great number xxxxxx  

Now begins the wait.....hope you have a great fertilization report tomorrow morning xxxxx

I feel so down and fed up- my oldest and dearest friend is pregnant-don't get me wrong I am pleased for her, I just feel so left out of the club right now. So many of my friends are either pregnant or at home with babies and the whole thing is getting me down. Cal I am so impressed with how well you are dealing with things-I feel so pathetic feeling like this especially as you've just had a BFN.

I'm so sorry to moan girls its just I knew I could come here and be honest about the way I'm feeling xxxxx

Sue and Ronnie hope you are doing ok xxxx

Cal how long are you waiting before you have a FET ?? 

xxxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla - That's great news!! How are you feeling?  Hope you're not too affected by the sedation drugs. I'll log on tomorrow when I'm at work & wait to hear your news.

Take it easy tonight

Ronnie


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Evening all,

Kyla - well done on ec, hope you get good news tomorrow.

Cal - I know how you feel with the pg friends, my bf is nearly 4 months pg and its been an absolute killer for me and sometimes I snap at her and I know I'm being horrid to her but she understands in a funny sort of way.

Well I had my scan today and ec was meant to be Wednesday but my E2 levels were too high so I've got to go for another blood test tomorrow and hopefully ec will be Thursday, I'm so impressed with how this hospital does things as my last one only scanned me at least with the blood tests you can see what exactly is going on.

Anyways off to make dinner.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Boy that was quick girls! LOL

Maddy - Oh man, poor you. Its so hard when your gf's get PG - even your close ones. {{HUGS}}

Ronnie - Im feeling better this time round than last time. Not as sore (which is odd as it took longer).

Paula - Im with you on that. They really do check on you a lot here. Did they say what your E2 number was? Would be interested to compare. Hope tomorrows shows a better result and you get to go for EC on Thursday. Good luck!

Think we are going to order-in tonight so neither of us have to cook


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Paula I totally agree with you about the importance of the blood tests at my last clinic they didn't do any blood testing at all during stims!! At least they have a clear picture of whats going on inside you-hopefully all will be set for thursday xx


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Kyla - my results were just over 1600, friday they were 700 and then I was on the minimum dose of med fri and sat and nothing sun and they more than doubled by today.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Get that menu out girl!!!! You deserve it xxxx

Kyla I know I'm being totally blonde but are you from Braintree? I know Cal is but I'm sure I read that another one of us was from good old Essex xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Maddy - Oh hun..I'm sorry you're feeling so pants - lots of  

I guess all our friends are at an age when they want to settle down & have a family. I know you're pleased for your friend but at the same time really sad for yourself. 

We know what you're going through so if you just want to rant/stomp/shout, you've come to the right place - we're here for you.  

You're not pathetic - if you are, then so are we!!!  

Take care of yourself. I've made some lasagne - let me know if you want some!!! 

Ronnie


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

If I end up having ET saturday do you think I'd be ok going out for a meal on the Sunday only we're meant to be going out for DH's birthday but now I'm worrying that going out the day after et is a bit too soon, has the hospital gave you's any advice on what you're meant to do after et?


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm on my way-thanks Ronnie you're a star xxxx 

I do feel really bad at the moment but I will be fine-I know that-some days are just so much harder than others. This place is like an extended family-I feel you all understand so well xxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Paula Hun I think its really down to you-I guess one way of looking at it is you've got to eat-and I'm sure you'll take it really easy and just sit at the table x
If you feel ok with it I'm sure you'll be fine-the hospital don't really even give you a suggestion that you should be taking it easy. When I went in for ET they told me that lying down does not improve preg rates and that if it did all clinics would insist upon it xxxx
Just wandering girls when you go up to Barts which nurses/consultants you normally see?
xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Paula - I think going to dinner with your DH will be fine.  When I went in for ET, they told us to carry on doing normal things but to avoid any heavy lifting or energetic sports. The consultation even told DH that we could carrying on having sex!!! He should be so lucky!!!! They will hand out a leaflet with instructions on ET day. Remember that there are millions of women carrying on as normal during the 2ww when they're not even aware that they could be pg!

Maddy - I always find that my emotional defence lets me down when I'm tired. These past few days have been hard, but we'll bounce back, won't we, cos we're fighters!! 

A bit of good news...we took Winkie (tabby cat) to the vets for the Cats Protection League & I fell in love with her.  After much discussion with DH, he's agreed for us to adopt her.  We're hoping to visit her at her Foster parent's on Thursday & with any luck, we'll have another furbaby soon.  

Ronnie


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Maddy sorry you're having a low day today, it's natural and here's the right place to let it all out.  I'm the other Braintree girl - well Black Notley so only down the road.  Heather is nearby too.  So there's a few of us.  

Cal - well done on getting your game plan together, sounds a good plan.  

Ronnie & Sue - hope you're both holding together.  Can imagine it's been a tough few days and I really feel for you.  Ronnie congrats on the new furbaby.

Kyla - 16!!! well done honey..... good luck for the fertilisation results tomorrow. 

Paula - day after my ET we went to a wedding reception, I felt a bit bloated but had a little (gentle) boogie and a row with my DH after he drove like a nutter - I was convinced he'd squished them by doing a U turn with no warning and too fast.  So you'll be fine for a birthday dinner, best thing after ET is to do what feels right to you at the time, I had the 2ww off work but I planned one thing every day so I was kept busy but still relaxed.  Just meeting friends for lunch, shopping for the day, looking after my godson, hair cut, manicure, all the things that you'd like to do but can't because you're working.  You feel normal, not ill so sitting at home all day will just make it drag, doing one treat makes it go a bit quicker - can't say it stops you obsessing because it doesn't!  At least by you delaying your EC by a day you won't have to worry about your DH being out on ET day.  


x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

morning all

just wanted to pop in and say Kyla congrats on the embies and good luck for ET   

Paula good luck for EC and hope you get lots   

Cal, Ronnie and Sue hope you are all ok it sounds like you have had tough weekends but keep you heads up and look after yourselves I have been thinking of you and sending you all positive vibes  

Leanne how many weeks are you now I have lost track?

Girls I just wanted to make sure you were ok with me sticking my head in as I know how hard it is to be faced by others who are pregnant I know when we were trying so hard that at times I too found it hard to face. Please do let me know if you find it hard me posting here, I will not take offence and would understand. 

take care all

Frances


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Good news (so said the embryologist) - ten embies looking good.
Also had four more with three sets of genes (called triploid embies) where Toms sperm or my eggs were over-eager and had an orgy 
Anyway, chuffed to bits with 10 as we should get to choose two nice ones and hopefully have some to freeze too!

ET is tomorrow at 10.40am.


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Kyla ten is a great number, well done and good luck for tomorrow I hope it all goes smoothly.  Do you any time off work for the 2ww?   

Paula I hope your bloods were better and you have a EC date.  Fingers crossed for you.   

Maddy I hope your having a better day today, your not pathetic it's not easy hearing friends and family are pregnant when your doing all sorts in the hope that it might work and then it doesn't it's hard.  It was less then 2 weeks ago when I was in tears when we found out DH cousin was preggers.
  
I'm trying to stay positive and not let this IF bet me.  In the past year it seems that everyone around has fallen pregnant, the worst one was when we found out my brother and SIL were expecting 2 days after our 1st IVF failed, they'd only been married for 5 weeks and were we'd been married for 5 years, I felt cheated out of giving my Mum her 1st grandchild.  There due just before xmas.
My best friend is also about 4 months pregnant.  DH best friend had a baby girl in June.  The only ones left are DH's brother and SIL and I really don't think it will be long before they beat us to the 1st grandchild on DH's side.  But I keep trying to remember how special any children we have will be.
Sending you big hugs.  Rant and rave away, it really helps as we all understand what your feeling.

Ronnie how are you.  Congratulations on your new furbaby.  I love cats they all have there own little personality and will only do what they want when they want.  I'd be lost without ours.  Even cleaning up the little piles of sick they leave me on a regular basis.  Bless them. 

Sue hope your doing OK, not used to not seeing a post from you.  Hopefully your spoiling yourself.

Leanne I'm also Black Notley, small world, I say Braintree cos its easier.  Hope you and the babes are doing OK.

Fran I have no problem with you sticking your head in.  It's not like you had it easy getting to were you are and you know just what we feeling and going through.  It's also good to have positive stories as thats the result we all want.

Hellie hope your doing OK and looking forward to your holiday.

I've had my hair cut and highlighted today and then I had my induction up the gym.  Which I quite enjoyed they have worked out a plan for me, to help lose a bit of weight and tone up.  They've also got a swimming pool, steam room, jacuzzi and a sauna so it should be fun, well almost.  I even plan on going tomorrow.

Speak soon girls,

Love Cally


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow its been quiet on here today!!!

Kyla congrats on 10 little embies that is a great number you should definitely get quite a few good ones so should have some to freeze too  

Sending you lots of hugs   and positive thoughts for ET tomorrow          What are your plans for after ET? xxxx

Oh Fran- I know I'm quite new to this group but I have no problems with you posting-to be honest it gives me hope!!!! And Cal's right you certainly know about what we are going through. I hope you don't mind me asking but I can remember that you said something about DH running through the house saying "I have swimmers"-my DH has a low SC as well as me having endo-I was looking into TCM and acupuncture with Dr Zhai in London and just wandered where you had your acu-also was there anything else you did? I'm presuming you and DH both had acu...xxxxxThanks Hun xxxxx 

Thanks Cal-I do feel better today-just really find some days difficult xxxx

Ronnie and Sue hope you are both doing well xxxx

Paula-thinking of you too as EC gets closer-how are you feeling.....xxxx

Hi Heather and Leanne xxxx

Off to the gym!!!!!! I find that amusing myself!!!!

See you later

Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just checking in before I head off for an early night!!

Kyla hope everything goes well for you tomorrow will be thinking of you  

Catch up with everyone tomorrow  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla - Congratulations on the 10 embies - Good luck for tomorrow. 

Fran - I don't mind you popping in at all - it's great to hear how you're getting on. You give us hope!!!

Maddy - I'm glad you're feeling better today. Some days we find easier to cope than others. The bad days are poo though, aren't they?

Sue - You've been quiet. Hope you've been having fun elsewhere!

Cal - I'm pleased that you're spoiling yourself - you deserve it! Your gym sounds lovely. I think I'd spend the whole time in the pool though. Did you go on your own or did you DH go with you?

Paula - Have you got an EC date yet? Hope you're doing OK. Not long now...hang in there!!

We visited Winkie tonight & both DH & I decided we'd love to have her. Just hope we can have her this weekend!  My friend came round tonight for dinner & then we watched a film. It was a really good evening. 

I have a problem - I've developed this awful itch/rash everywhere (apart from my bits!) & it's driving me insane. Do you think it's the drugs coming out of my body I'm having to take anti-histamines to calm it down at the moment but don't know what else I can do! Has this happened to anyone else??

Ronnie


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Evening,

Good luck for tomorrow Kyla.

Hi Ronnie sounds like you had a lovely evening.  Not sure about the rash, I've never had anything like that.  Might be worth ringing Bart's in the morning to see if it could be the drugs.  Doesn't sound very nice, poor you just what you need.

I went to the gym by myself, I felt ever so brave, never been inside a gym before and as it cost just under £100 to join I'm hoping I'll like it!!!  DH is also a member but I'm going off peak when it's not so busy.

take care all

Love Cally


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Cal - You were ever so brave to go on your own!!! I'd have to be dragged kicking & screaming!!! I think it's nice that both you & your DH belong. You can motivate each other then! It sounds more like a health club - at least there are no screaming brats leaving their sticky plasters all over the changing room floor!!!

Good idea about calling Bart's. Will phone them tomorrow. Thanks for the advice. 

Are you looking forward to going back to work

Ronnie


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Ronnie,

Not a brat in sight and there were only 3 people in the pool, so may give that ago.  Most people seemed to be there by themselves and they were all ages and shapes.  The best bit is they have a ladies only gym which I think I'll be using.  And every machine has a TV so it should be quite entertaining as well.

Not really looking forward to work but I know I'll be fine once I'm there.  How are you getting on.  Did they know why you were off?

Take care

Love Cally


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Kyla - great news on embies, thinking of u today and hope u get some good frozen ones too

Paula - Hope today goes well and you get your date for ec.  Hope things r ok with dh, really difficult, as Sue says we are on diff planets some times, but take care and good luck with it all

Ronnie, Cal and Sue - Hope you're doing ok, been a tought time and hope the pampering is continuing.  Cal - sounds like you are at same gym that i went to for while, been meaning to get back into it,  but never got round to it!!! But it is nice in there. 

Maddy - Hope u r ok, so horrible when you have days like that, u take it easy and don't give yourself a hard time, such a mix of emotions when good friends are pregnant.

Fran - I like hearing your updates and seeing you pop back in, so please do continue!!

Leanne - Hello, hope you're doing well.  I like your suggestions for 2 ww, think i will do something like that, will help time go quickly.

Take care all and see soon,

Hxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks for all your fabulous support girls. I had the transfer today. Can you belive all ten embies were grade one with 3 or 4 cells!!! 
Put back two and froze eight. Got to see them on screen this time too and it was wonderful - the four cells on both were so clear - not a tiny frament to be seen, perfect embies the RE and Embryologist both said.

Blimey though - cost of freezing has gone up since last time. Apparently they charge you for the whole 5 years now and then deuct what's left when you use them up. Any of you have that? Around £950 I think. Seesh!

It was interesting that out of the 24 eggs collected over the two cycles all but one have fertilised. We have had 15 grade one embies and 8 that were abnormal - meaning more than two pro-nuclie (or only one in one case today). I do wonder if that has been part of our ''unexplained'' issue? No way of knowing of course but it is interesting as normally there is only a 5% chance of an embie having that problem.

So now we sit and wait..... Im not back at work until the 21st (by which time I would be 13dpo and if they were gonna stick they will be stuck by then and even then work know to not give me anything heavy duty. Lots of admin for me.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla - 8 embies - what brilliant news!!! Hopefully you won't be needing those in a hurry! Take it easy during the next 2 weeks.

We've got our follow-up appointment through - it's 9 January at 4pm - so much for 6 weeks! It's worked out quite good really because it'll give all the alcohol consumed over Christams a chance to get out of my system before we go again! Cal & Sue - have yours come through yet?

I phoned Bart's this morning about my rash & a nurse called Asha, (I think that's what she said, but she sounded really nice on the phone though!) called me back quite quickly. She took down all the details & said it sounds like I'm having a reaction to the drugs but she'll need to speak to the consultant & call me back. In the meantime, she asked me to make an appointment with my GP.  I'm still waiting for her to call me back.  

We've been given the go ahead to adopt Winkie!!!! We're hoping to have her Friday evening, subject to her Foster parent being around.  Do you have any suggestion for a better name for her as I'm not going to shout 'Winkie, Winkie' in my garden - what would the neighbours think?  

Heather - Not long now before you start d/r..are you excited??

Ronnie


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi

Kyla having all ten is great news.  Well done you, now try to relax and let nature take it's course.  Fingers crossed for some good news for Barts.

Ronnie good job you phoned.  Hopefully you'll have heard back by now, if not soon.  We also got our appointment and it's 3rd of Jan at 3.20pm.  They did say to me mine would be Jan, I'm more surprised it's so early in the month.

Congratulations on your soon to be adoption, can't think of any cat names at the mo, what colour is she?

Paula hope things are going well with you?

Heather is it Friday you start again?  The gyms xpect and I managed to drag myself up there today, I quite enjoyed it, in a insane kind of way.

Take care

Love Cally


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Evening girls,

Kyla - well done, that's brilliant news.  

After all these grade one embies lately we'll be putting it to the test when I have ec tomorrow as my problem has always been quality, we shall see eh!

I'm getting really nervous now, just hope that when they sedate me I fall asleep and don't wake up until its over.  

I seem to  have a really bad back ache at the mo so gonna go and have a nice soak in the bath.

Will pop on tomorrow.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Paula - Im sure you will be fine. This time round I was floaty-light most of the time and hardly felt a thing. Sore afterwards but you know that from before. Good luck tomorrow hon!

Ronnie - Ummm, hard one as she might already know her name (I swear my boys Ben & Harvey do). Maybe something that sounds the same but isnt so funny - Twinkie, Binky? I have no idea!   I gave these two human names but my first cat was called Pixel (as he was all one colour - black). We sadly lost him after only a year - run over outside out old house in Woodingdean which is why Ben & Harvey have been indoor cats. However, we now live at the end of a long close (so no speeding cars or buses) and we think we might let them out in the spring once they really get a grip on the area. As this house is split level (and has four floors) they are having a whale of a time right now anyway running up and down all the stairs 
Our first IVF failed on 2nd May and our follow up was 5th July - so more like 9 weeks for us too.

Cally - Glad you got your appintment through too - after Xmas is nice as you can focus on that and family first and then gear up for round #2 in the New Year.

Heather - You're better than me. I used to go to the gym all the time but stoped when we started doing IUI's. I miss swimming mostly but that is something I will get back into once Im past the first tri-mester (PMA!!!).

Fran - Dont be silly - you are the inspiration that ''it can still happen when you least expect it''  Congrats on your GIRL! What names are you thinking of?

Sue - How are you today? You're quiet?


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone.

Paula - Thinking of u today, hope it goes well and you get on ok with sedation - sure you'll be fine  

Kyla - That's excellent news, really amazing 

Hope u both can relax during 2ww and do nice things for yourselves

Cally - Yes, Xpect was where i went.  Am starting Sunday, not sure whether i'm looking forward to it, feel tired and still got a bit of a cold, so got to really plan next week at work, so i start taking it easy.

Sue - Hope u ok and Hi to everyone else,

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Paula - Good luck today honey. I think you are probably under as I type - hope its not painful for you and that you get a nice number of eggs.  

Kyla


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Still very excited about the holiday - we fly this Sunday.  Will start unwinding from tomorrow evening though - just to get in the holiday spirit!

Our follow-up appt has come through too - we are on 4th Jan. That's fine with us though as we can enjoy Christmas and New Year and start afresh in January.

Hope you are all well

Love

Hellie


----------



## Joanne1971 (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello

Hope you don't mind me barging into your thread but I'm trying to find a new clinic and wondered if any of you could help me 

We have had 3 x ICSI at Guys all BFN so now feel we need to try somewhere else as every treatment has been exactly the same with the same outcome! So if you have time could you answer a couple of questions for me about Barts?

Is treatment Monday to Friday only?

Do they do blood tests to check hormone levels while stimming or just ultrasound? How many times do you see them while stimming?

Do they do tests and if necessary treat immune problems ie with steroids?

Thanks for your help

Jo x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello girlies - I am alive

I haven't been posting, cos I turned my comp off to go and hide in my bed.  I don't feel as tho I am coping too well at the mo and hiding seemed a good idea.  Maddy - note poss bad idea if you give up your job, there is nothing to make you get out.

I have my Barts appt for the 18 Jan - that doesn't add up to 6 wks?  Very disappointed with that cos, I wanted answers before Christmas so I then had time to think.

Sadly DH's plan for us is to do the FET's and if they fail THE END.  They are the only words I am hearing and it is making my week worse.  I know the FET's might work and I need to be pos, but I am also worried and scared that I need to find more solutions and answers to help make them work so they are not wasted.

To add to my doom a yr ago tomorrow will be the day my bfp turned to a bfn.

Sorry to sound such a downer - but I don't seem to be able to pick myself up and move on at the mo.  Honest I'm never usually like this.

Kyla - congrats on your news, sounds very exciting and promising.

Paula - hope you are getting good news too.

Helly - enjoy your hols and a well earned rest.

Hi to everyone else - hope you are doing ok.

Jo - welcome to the group sorry to see you have been through it too.  As far as I know they do only work Mon-Fri - although ET's are done on Sat's.  They do blood tests to check for hormone levels if you need them.  For me they have just relied on the scans - but I see Paula & Kyla had bloods.  Visits vary I saw them 4 times.

They don't do immune tests "cos we are NHS" and no they don't treat the probs.  I told them I would be taking steroids and they were quite keen to stress the risks and worthiness? of them.  Also they stressed that I mustn't take them before EC but after EC it was "up to you what you do with your body".

Take care everyone - your support is valued.

Sue


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Afternoon girls,

Hi Joanne, I don't mind you barging in at all as I done the same the other day on another thread, you don't find anything out if you don't ask.  
As this is the only clinic I've been to I have nothing to compare it to but there other girls on here who have changed to Bart's and I'm sure they'll give you an honest opinion.  
I think they are open on Saturday mornings for ET but not sure what else.  I've never been myself.
Regards to immune issues they don't do any tests.  I know one of the girls asked about that a few weeks back at her follow up appointment.  
A couple of girls have immune probs so I'm sure they let you know more about that.  I have a clotting disorder, but the tests were done at St Mary's before I started tx.  So the Dr there prescribed tx and I get it from my GP and as I only need it after EC it doesn't have anything to do with Bart's.
I've had a blood test on day 7 of stimms with both tx's and had scans on days 9 and 11.   
Hope this helps a bit.

Paula hope your EC went well and you slept through it.  Take it easy and good luck for your phone call tomorrow.  I hope you get good news.    


Kyla how are?  Taking it nice and easy I hope.    


Hellie relax and enjoy your holiday almost there now.

Heather hope your feeling better and ready and raring to go for Sunday.

Hello to Ronnie, Maddy, Fran, Leanne and the disappeared Sue.  Hope your all OK.

I went back to work today it was good to see everyone and a nice morning was had by all!!

Love Cally


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Just a quick one from me girls as I've only just got home from ec, traffic was a nightmare.

EC went fine, don't remember a thing although did worry at start because the medication wasn't haven't any effect until they tried the other arm.

27 eggs were collected and we've been told 21 were suitable for ICSI, just got to wait for that call tomorrow, absolutely dreading it as I know from past experience my eggs don't do what they're meant to do!!!!  Felt really rough after the sedation, ended up being sick and got hooked up to the drip for a couple of hours because I was at high risk of OHSS.

Will let you know after I've heard tomorrow.

Hope everyone is ok, Kyle make sure you're taking it easy!!!

Kyla - did you get an actual sick cert from the hospital or was it a letter that says you've been back and from hospital and now need time off?  Just wondering as i don't think my work will accept that so might have to ask my dr to back it up with a cert.

Anyways off to have a lie down.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Sue,

Nice to see your name back.  I'm sorry your not feeling yourself and it doesn't hurt to have time out for yourself.  With the timing as well your sure to feel down, at times like this we can't help but think about what might have been.  
I think Christmas time is the worst because it's all geared towards children and when you don't have them you feel left out and it's sad.

I know how you feel about needing answers but maybe with having a bit longer to get over this last tx, you'll have more of a plan about what you want your next step to be, you and DH need to talk it through and agree.   
When we had our consultation at Bourn Hall the consultant explained that out of all the embryos you get only 2 maybe 3 will be strong enough to make it, so maybe with so many grade 1's to choose from they just  didn't pick the right ones this time.  
I try to remember that at least we know we can conceive, we've done it before so hopefully we'll be able to do it again.

Sending a big gentle hug your way.

You know where we are.

Love Cally


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi all

Sue I can only imagine how hard the last few days have been and it is important to take time to yourself, remember we are all here for you when you need us. At my lowest I thought I would never be able to cope with the future and it seemed so bleak but these days do pass and more positive ones come. Take each day as a fresh start and hang on to the hope that lays in your heart and it will be answered. Sending you love and hugs and will say a special prayer for you tonight.  

Klya hope those legs are up resting  

Paula glad things went well today I will keep everything crossed for tomorrow    keep drinking that water tonight.

Helly have a good hols

hi to everyone else hope you are all ok

take care all

Fran


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Sue I totally understand how you are feeling right now   

I agree with Cal with Christmas just around the corner it does seem to make everything feel worse xx This year we are actually going away to avoid those feelings x

Paula I am so sorry I haven't been here to cheer you on through your EC I'm hoping and praying that you get a good fertilization rate-Barts has produced some good quality embies for quite a few of us so I have everything crossed for you xxxx

Will say a little prayer for your embies and one for you too Sue xxxx

Hi Jo don't worry about intruding at all-thats exactly what I did a while ago xxx

I'm the one Cal was talking about with the immune issues-the consultant I discussed it with said that Barts would support my immune testing - they are referring me to StMarys to see DR Raj Rai and to The Lister one is for blood clotting and the other is for immune testing.

Not sure about Saturdays but I definitely had bloods as well as scans x

Ask anything we're all here to help xx

Hi to everyone else-sorry this is a short note

Love Maddy xxxx
PS Kyla keep resting xxxxxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Sue   , it must feel a living nightmare, and hope u can do some nice things for yourself - think you're entitled to have some time out and feel miserable, but put something nice in the diary for yourself so you do get a chance to do something nice, a massage or whatever you fancy, you deserve it after all this.... We are here for u and please take care  

Paula - well done, u done great, sounds really good, hope you're resting up lots after a difficult day. 

Kyla - Hope you're OK  

Hellie - Hope u have a great holiday, enjoy the prep!!

Hello Jo - Sorry I can't answer those questions but good luck with whatever you choose

Cally - Hello, how r u?  Hope u doing OK.  Good point about embies, those frozen ones could be the right ones.

Fran and Maddy - Hope u r doing ok

Hi to Leanne, Ronnie and everyone else,

Am feeling a bit better, had good day at work and not so full of cold

Can't believe its Thurs already, but guess its going slowly for you Kyla!!!

Take care and have a good Friday everyone,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Paula - Glad it went well today. I bet you're relieved!!! Good luck for tomorrow.  I'll be keeping an eye on this board from work tomorrow.

Kyla - Hope you're keeping your feet up.

Hellie - You lucky thing - have a great time - want to see photos!!

Cally - Pleased that you've eased into your work gently.  At least it's Friday tomorrow..yippee!!!

Heather - How's your cold? Good luck for d/r on Sunday.

Sue - Hope you're cuddling up to your DH tonight. Remember what I've said, I'm around all weekend..you know where I am!

Hi Joanne - Welcome to this thread. I hope the girls here have given you all the answers you need.  Are you Essex/Sussex/somewhere else??

Hi to everyone else. 

The lady from the Cat Protection is dropping Winkie off tomorrow. She's a 1 year old tabby & we think Rosie will be a nice name for her..I've already bought her some cat nip mice, toys & all her food & litter.  I hope she likes us!!! .

Ronnie


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Sounds great Ronnie, very exciting, Rosie sounds good - give her a cuddle from me!!

Hxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Paula - Yay for 21 good eggs, fingers crossed you get some good news today. I was on a drip too (two in fact in the end) I guess they do that if you have more than a certain number of eggs...
I only have a letter too but my work are okay with that. Normally I only take a week off though so this time they might want more but I doubt it. Im sure your GP will sort you one out though if you phone him.


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning,

Well I didn't sleep at all last night, and I mean none at all, just felt too uncomfy, at one point I was gonna go to my local hospital, my own fault as I didn't drink much when I got home yesterday.  I still feel very tender today.  The hospital have just called and 14 of my eggs have fertilised, I'm trying not to get excited as in the past they've been really poor by time of et but I can't help thinking maybe this time I'll get a little bit further.  I told the nurse how uncomfy I was and she said she wasn't surprised as I'd produced two football teams ha ha.  They may only put one embryo back tomorrow, it all depends how swollen I am, she said if they put 2 back I would be at extreme risk of severe OHSS, I'm gonna drink loads today so hopefully I'm fine for tomorrow.  In total they drained 40 follicles!!!

Only downside tomorrow is because of this Mayor thing going on we're gonna have to get the tube but my grandad is gonna pick us up and drop us off at the station.

Anyways gonna go and have a nice long bath and try and get a bit of sleep now because I know I'm gonna feel terrible by tonight if I don't get any.

Kyla - how's the 2ww going?  That is the bit I'm dreading most now!!!!!  

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning,

Paula, congratulations 14 is great ad hopefully you'll have some good ones for tomorrow.  Poor you must feel awful after having 40 drained, I felt uncomfortable for a good few days and had nowhere near that many.  Make sure you drink that water today you don't want OHSS do you.  Get plenty of rest today and I'll keep my fingers crossed for tomorrow.  

Kyla how are you feeling?  Getting plenty of rest and not too uncomfortable I hope.

           

A good luck dance!

  
Love Cally


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Paula - Fourteen is great! Fingers crossed you get a nice number of grade ones from those. Good luck tomorrow.
They told me maybe only one too but on the day I was fine and got two put back. I was uncomfy the day after EC but by ET was getting better. I drank about 8 pints that day! 40 follies is way more than my 24 though so definately take care of yourself and drink until you just cant face any more. Also - eat protein (they told me) I had eggs and cheese on toast a lot.

Cally - Thanks for the money-dance. Im doing good. Resting up - been watching TV/DVD's and reading some books. Nothing stressful at all. Got my sister coming over later for 'tea' and my mum will be here this evening to unload my online-shopping when it comes. I ordered Tesco forgetting Tom would be out tonight   Luckily my parents are only about 10 mins away now which is very handy.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Afternoon girls

Paula - well done you!!!!!! Good luck with the ET.  - but pls, make sure you rest loads - take painkillers if you need to - there is no point suffering cos the pain will hinder the healing.  And drink, drink, drink.  Doesn't have to be water - juice would be good too.  Although avoid tea/coffee etc cos it clogs the system.

Remember the milk as well!!! - your gums will drown.  

Kyla - aren't Tesco's a boon and your mum as well? - hope you are feeling ok.

Thanks again for your lovely msgs - am now making a determined effort to try harder and be positive.  I do feel a bit brighter - so hopefully on the mend.  Got dressed and ate a Jacket Pot today rather than cereals (well they are so easy).  Made some phone calls that were stacking up inc. one to my acu guy cos this week the dodgy head has returned.  So     .

It's also the w/e and DH's will be home so that will either be   or   or   - Enjoy - shame the weather can't be cheerful tho.

Take care

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Its quite nice that my mum is able to pop round like this. She is the only one of our family who knows about the IVF this time round. We get on really well. Be good to get the shopping in - I am mother hubbard!
Glad to see you are having a good bash at a PMA. 
LOL - My weekend should be   as DH will be sorting out the garage so we can move all our crap out of the 4th bedroom which is next on the list to be decorated. That and fitting a door to our kitchen!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Paula - Well done you!!! Hope you get lots of little embies tomorrow. I echo what Sue said - drink drink & drink! Stay on the loo if need be!!!

Kyla - You're really lucky that your Mum lives so close & is a great help.  How are you feeling? Enjoy this evening with your sister & mum.

Cal - How are you doing?  Love the dance!! 

Sue - Are you still around? It's quite mild out there in the garden tonight..

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ronnie - Doing okay but pains have come back today - much more bloated too so going to take it extra careful. Reading the signs I might have very mild OHSS but too early to know for sure   Must remember to drink lots.
Anyone else get tummy pains? Also (embaressing !) anyone else have trouble going to the loo?


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Kyla,

I had bad constipation after ET and I got to the stage that I didn't think I could fit anything else in.  I've never eaten so much fruit just to get things moving.  I hope things get better for over the next few days.  Keep drinking!!

Paula Good luck for tomorrow.

Heather only 2 days to go and it's your turn.  Hope you feel better now.

Have a great weekend all.

Love Cally


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls xx

Kyla-keep drinking that water Girl x Sounds as though you may have mild OHSS.  From what I can remember when I was at risk on my 1st TX they basically told me to drink...drink...drink...and get lots of rest so sounds as though you are doing the right thing xxxx

Paula-I have everything crossed for you that you have some good quality embies to put back this morning and hopefully some to freeze to xxxx

Cal sounds as though you are getting a good plan in shape. When is your follow up-I'm planning to have a FET around Easter-do you all think yours will be before then? Just wondering.....would be great to go through the dreaded 2ww with one of you xxxxxx

Sue I am happy you're starting to feel a little more positive I think the only thing we can do is to take things one day at a time-theres just no way we can prepare for how we are going to feel xx

Ronnie hope you're OK Hun xxxx

Heather it'll be your turn soon-thinking of you xxxx

Hellie-if you log on before you go have a fantastic holiday xxxx


Fran hope you're OK too xxxx


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning,

I'm so happy, we got to the hospital today and was told we had 10 grade 1 embies, so 2 went back in and the other 8 will be frozen.  We was meant to have et at 9.30 but the hospital wanted us to wait an extra half hour or so as she said although all embies were 4 cell there was a couple that looked like they might go a bit further before ET, she was right one went on to become a 5 cell.  We saw them on the screen and I was absolutely amazed as the 5 cell one was moving, I've never seen anything like it.

I feel so chuffed to have come this far as we were going for a donor this time but as we had our NHS go the cons suggested we try again with my own eggs, I'm so glad we took his advice.  To be told by my other hospital that my best option was a donor, I'm just so pleased we've been given this chance and its turned out brilliant.

Anyways gonna have a fairly relaxing day, just gonna watch DVD's I think, its DH's birthday today but I think he knows that its best for me to take it easy just for now, we've come this far so don't want to ruin anything now.

Will pop back on later.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Just did a huge long msg with lots of personals, and then lost it   .

So just a quickie now

paula - well done, fab news, take care and lots of drinking  

Kyla - Hope u ok, drinking and resting lots  

Sue - Hope u ok, good that you seem a bit better, but don't be cheery for our sakes, ok to be miserable too  

Hello to everyone else, hope u ok

Am looking forward to starting sniffing tomorrow, feel a lot better now and raring to go!!!

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi girls,

I'm meant to be studying at the moment got an exam in 13 days and I've not even started yet - eek!! Only supposed to have started at the beginning of September so not tooo late :-0 

Paula that is fantastic news, you must be floating today.  Must've been amazing to see the 5 cell moving, there's a story for your grandchildren!! Well done on getting through the EC & ET, just time to take it easy now and spoil yourself.  Remember lots of drinking and I was told no baths, not sure if that helped or not but it can't hurt. 

Kyla well done you too, you've both done well and have lots for the freezer and some excellent embies on board.  You can't ask for more then that right now can you.  

Heather, yours has come round again really quickly.  As my cycle buddy I have absolutely everything crossed for you this time.  Are you still seeing Andrew? How about reflexology, did you give that a go in the end? 

Sue, sorry you're going through a tough time at the moment.  Can only imagine how you're feeling and its no wonder you've wanted to curl up and hide.  Just remember we're here any time you want to cry, moan or get angry and we're the people you don't have to put a happy face on for.  

Cal - I used to go to Xpect too, it's a good gym.  I ended up leaving it as I was just too lazy, they do a great yoga class on a Tuesday at 6 though if you can make that.  Power Chi yoga - very good.  I've been back at Esporta now for a few weeks to get some exercise into this expanding body (it's seriously going everywhere) and I don't like it as much.  The showers are dirty and they always have kids swimming lessons on at 6 oclock when I want to go.  Thinking of chucking that one in already... but it's cheap as we have a corporate rate there for work. 

Helly - hope I've not missed you but have a fab holiday.  It's beautiful there and you'll never find a beach to beat it again.

Ronnie, do you now have Winkie home with you? Hope he's settling in ok. 

Fran - congrats on the girl and everything being ok.  Any names in mind yet?  I'd be happy with whatever I get but having a girl amongst these two will be the cherry on the cake for me.  I'm now 15 + 4, still wishing it away though and can't wait to get to the 20 week mark for the next scan.  12 to 20 weeks is soo long to wait and paranoia is setting in again.  

Hi to Maddy & Joanne

xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Paula - There you go, there is DEFINATELY something in that water cooler at Barts that gives you Grade One embies  Other than the fact mine were all 4 cell (no spliiting for me) we ended up with exactly the same result. Isnt that amazing? Well done honey. Im so pleased you got this result. Now we just have to hope we both get that + result too in 2 weeks time!


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

Paula fantastic news re your embies you must be so happy    keep those feet up resting 

Kyla drink drink drink ( not the fall over juice kind!!! )

Leanne I know what you mean about 12 -20 weeks it took ages but somehow also felt like just yesterday we got our BFP. Join us on the second tri board it does help time pass quicker! Are you going to find out the sex? and yes we have names but they will stay secret till the end

Hevvy good luck for this cycle   

Sue I hope you are spoiling yourself  

Cal Ronnie hope you are looking after yourselves too  

Hi to everyone else hope you are having a good weekend

TTFN
Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Paula - 10 grade 1's - that's fantastic news. I don't know how Bart's does it but keep on going!!! Drink plenty of water & takes things easy. Are you going out for a meal later with DH?

Fran - How are you & your girlie? 

Leanne - What exams are you taking?  Good luck!!  

Heather - Good luck for tomorrow.  What sniffer/jabs have you got this time?  Do Bart's tweak your drugs or do they give you the same ones as last time?

Cal - Do you think you'll have FET pretty soon after your follow up appointment?  If so, hopefully we'll be cycling together again, that's if my embies survive the thaw! Nothing is certain in this IVF lark, is it??

Sue - How's things with you? Hope you're having a really chilled weekend.

Well, Winkie came home to us last night. She's really settled in although I think she's pining for her friends cos she's been going around the house meowing.  We have re-named her Phoebe which seems to suit her & have taken her to the vet's for her luekaemia jab which didn't please her very much! 

Better sign off as MIL is here to watch the footie & then we'll be having a takeaway curry later when FIL turns up.

Have a great weekend everyone.

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

WOW Paula-10 grade 1's            xxxxxx

Congratulations-I was just like you and was thinking that we needed donor eggs until we got to Barts. Take it easy and enjoy your happy feelings xxxxxx

Ronnie, Cal and Sue just wondering when you're thinking of having a FET..... x

Hi to everyone else

Love Maddy xxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ronnie - Pheobe is a great name for her! Good solution (I wouldnt want to be calling out Winkie either!).

Leane - Nearly 16 weeks already, seems to be just flying by. Not long now until that next U/S - just in time for Xmas. 
Having some in the freezer is a definate bonus. I cant remeber: did you have some frosties too? Would you use them or is two your ideal? DH has said no more than two for us and Im okay with that. My sister is talking about having a 3rd (she is one of those PG on the pill girls you know) but I dont know if I could cope with three.

Fran - Yup, drinking lots. DH is sorting out the garage today and fitted a cat flap from our hall to our utility room (where their litter is) so we can close that door when the washing machine and dryer are going as they get quite loud. Spent a lot of time today teaching our two indoor cats how a cat-door works


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hiya girls.

Well packed dh off to his school reunion and got nice quiet evening to myself - heaven!! Haven't had a night like this for ages, so no guilt about flicking between strictly come dancing and x factor, and spending time on FF!!

Paula - really incredible news, u must be wanting to jump up and down (!!), barts seem to be doing their stuff well

Kyla - Sounds like u r doing well in sorting out the house still, must have been fun with the cats - must admit i feel a bit jealous of u girls with cats, would really love 1 or 2, but have held off as wanted to see how ivf went, but maybe should have gone for 1 anyway.  But maybe in the new year....

Leanne - Thanks, yes fingers crossed!  Does that mean u have 5 weeks til scan?  Sorry, I get confused with the +4.  Guess with build up to christmas it will go quickly, but easy for me to say, sure everything will be fine though.  Are you feeling anything yet, and hows the expansion going?!  Yes, still seeing Andrew, got next appt on Tues, every 2 weeks up to ec and then we will stop, enjoying it and think it has helped.  Only got around to calling reflexologist this morning and left a message on her answerphone, so hoping i can get a couple of appts in before stimms.  

Fran - Hope you're doing well

Ronnie - Phoebe sounds lovely, enjoy her settling in and here's to those frozen embies!

Maddy - Hi, Easter time sounds like a good plan, gives plenty of time to prep for it and enjoy Christams, get over cold weather, am sure time will go by quickly.  Was just thinking today that it was about a year ago that we were hassling Barts for our first consultation - amazing that so much has happened since then.  At the time, I thought we'd never get to have a go

Hellie - Hope you're having a brill holiday (think you've gone now?), and bring back lots of happy memories

Hello everyone else, take care and speak soon,

Hxxxxx.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

IL's just left. Footie was good..Phoebe was as good as gold all through the game until we equalised..MIL screamed & she shot off to under the dining room table..poor thing!! 

Leanne - hasn't time flown..you'll have to post a photo of you & your bump!

Heather - Much as we love our DH's, it's really lovely to have the house to yourself so you can do & watch whatever you want without being moaned at!

We missed Oscar so much when he disappeared..the house feels sooooooo empty which is why we've got another one. Mind you, we've just heard a couple more cats have disappeared on our stretch of the street so god knows what's happened to them all. I just want to keep Phoebe indoors forever!!

Kyla - Have your cats mastered the cat flap yet?  Do you think they'll adjust to life outdoors? Hope they won't be bringing you any pressies!

Maddy - We're going to be doing FET as soon as we're given the go ahead. Our appointment is on 9 Jan so it'll prob be February time, I hope. Are you having your's at Easter? This time last year I was pestering our PCT for their eligibility criteria on the freebie go on the NHS.  The year has gone so quickly for us too.

I wonder what Bart is doing to our embies that make them all such good grades? Do you think it's because they are NHS as well as self-funded hospital that they get plenty of practise?

Ronnie


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

ooh don't know, could be, they certainly seem to do a good job when it gets down to the tx, i like Barts  

Made me laugh when you said about Phoebe - poor thing, but guess she will get used to things like that - must admit i had a shriek too when we got winning goal, was v exciting

Yes Leanne, it would be great to c you and bump

Can't believe Maria's just been voted off x factor - criminal....

xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I missed the winning goal as I was trying to cajole her out from under the dining table.  MIL was gagging herself when we scored the winning goal!!! It's good to beat the Argentinians!

Which one is Maria?  Last week I thought they should have kept the girl..I didn't think much of that bloke who they kept on. I think the 2 males judges are quite biased towards the male contestants. Do you know who got voted off Celebrity Come Dancing? DH's hogging the telly & is prob watching another re-run of Futurama or something as equally dull!!

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Maria is the pretty younger black girl - the one who missed her honeymoon to be on the show. She certainly is far better than the Conway Sisters and its a shame Louie was being emotional in his vote instead of casting based on talent. Im sure we'll see her again anyway.
My favourite is Brenda (the older Black lady, who has lost so much weight). She has this huge belting voice and I dont think she has ever had a bum note, unlike Chico who should never have been allowed on the show in the first place. Can you tell I dont go out on Saturday nights?  

Ronnie - Poor Pheobe, mine run a mile when my nephew makes loud noises too. The cat-door is only from the hall into the utility room at the moment (we wont let them out until Spring) and Ben has totally gotten the hang of it but Harvey is short-sighted and Im not sure he has worked it out yet. We have to almost push him through (gently of course) whereas Ben just jumps through.


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Ahh, they sound really cute Kyla

Yes agree, i really like Maria too and Chico - wot on earth is he still doing in there?!!!  Yeh, lots of bias going on, does my head in! 

Sorry Ronnie I missed strictly come dancing so don't know who's out, but think darren gough and zoe ball are great

G'nightxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls & Hi to everyone

You were busy yesterday.  We went to the shops/vet to get food for us all, then tother side of Kent to BIL cos he had comp probs - yawn, yawn.  My Dh is big bro and the answer to all his ailments.

Can't believe Maria was booted off last night - what was Louis thinking off other than his passport!  I had her done as the top 3 - even a winner.  Chico is winning on entertainment value but that's not going to help in recording studio or sell a CD.

Paula - congrats on your ET, all those worries behind you now.  It must be something they do there - shame they can't perfect the 2 ww bfn's and then we would all be queueing up.  Now you need to rest, relax and no worries.  Do only what you feel comfortable doing.

Kyla - hope your've sorted your blockage - could be the cause of your tummy pain?  Can't advise I'm afraid I only needed one bomb in the back door to cause me to explode for days.
Hopefully Harvey will see Ben use the door and then will master it too.  The books advise teach the clever one and the stupid one follows.  If he doesn't tape open the door so he just has a hole to deal with first.

Remember PUPO!

Ron - glad to hear Phoebe is settling in, sounds as tho she will be at home in now time at all.  Have you thought about a friend to keep her company when you are out?  Could be another reason Oscar left home when he found someone with a lap free allday?  I think it maybe why Buff left home, she absolutely loves people - everytime the door is opened she's got to meet them.  If I want Bill to come to me, Buff will mysteriously appear from somewhere cos it's me you want really.  Jealous is also her prob.

Heather - I would def rec a cat, IVF shouldn't get in the way at all, great comfort for those down times.

Maddy - We are not sure when we will be FET'ing.  Prob before Easter tho, one of the reasons for DH's the end is that yrs,yrs back we agreed that we would do all sorts of ttc and txing but would stop at 40 cos we would have given it our all and to try and start a proper life tog. doing stuff that we keep putting off etc.  Those ages will be fast approaching and whilst it now seems irrelevant to me - not sure that it does to him.

Not sure what our plan is today? - hope you enjoy yours.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Morning

Sorry but I haven't been watching X Factor although I did see the result of last week's.  Is Maria the girl who sang really really well last week & the judges thought she was going to win it? If so, then she def did not deserve to be booted off last night. Chico has no talent & only relies on his looks & cheekiness to win him through to the next rounds. 

Kyla - I think I read that with the botty bombs your number 2's can go either way - very soft or constipated. I think Cal was eating loads of fruits & I lost so much weight in the 2ww because I was really regular (sorry TMI!!), whereas poor Sue lived on the loo!!

DH does not want anymore cats, especially when he found out that 2 more have disappeared since Oscar, the latest being last Monday.  Oscar was a very wary cat if he doesn't know you. He would run away rather than greet people, which was one of the things we loved about him as we thought he wouldn't get into trouble..how wrong we were! I think there's someone popping the cats around here off with a shotgun. Wait till we find them!   

Heather - I agree..if Oscar was around when I had my BFN, I def would have coped better. They are so loving & a big comfort but at the same time, remain independent & will only do something if they want to, not if you want them to!!  

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm just off to bed but wanted to ask a quick question.

Do you think crying and getting stressed so soon after ET (day 2 of 2ww) will affect my chances of this treatment working.

The last hour or so I felt really down, reason being DH!!!!  For some reason he seems to purposely wind me up and then all of a sudden I explode but then get really stressed because then I worry that I've blown my chances again.  This has happened in every treatment so far, I sometimes think its he's way of making sure it doesn't work, thing is if this is go doesn't I really don't know where we will go from here because if I have to spend the 2ww away from him just to keep myself relaxed what is the point!!!!

Sorry for winging but hoping someone can put my mind at rest.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Paula

I am sure it has nothing to do with it.  It is just all your emotions and hormones playing havoc with you.  They have been pushed so high to then drop low back to high.

You have been through so much with hopes expectations then the stress etc that now you have made it to the 2ww you just relax and it all comes out.

Of course DH getting to you is not going to help while all this is happening.

Try to stay calm.  I am sure your DH isn't trying to wind you up on purpose to make things go wrong.

Have you been on that couples date yet?

Take care of each other
Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Paula - I agree with Sue, Im sure it cant effect your chances. Its only emotional trauma, I guess physical trauma might be a different matter but you hear of people getting PG after have crashes in their 2ww so Im sure you will be fine. I was just saying to DH the other night I bet you got PG this time. Its gone so well for you otherwise. Just ignore your DH if he is being an idiot right now. Niggling at you might be his way of dealing with stress but its not going to do your relationship much good if you blame each other for it not working (not saying it wont, I think you have a good chance this time round). Rest up and just pretend to listen to him


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning all - sorry to see a frost this morning, guess they had to come  

Hope you all had great w/es.

Yesterday we went to Bluewater on a Christmas fact finding mission and lucky us in turned out to be a buying one also - got 95% of it all.

Spoke to DH a bit more and we have booked a wk in Tenerife just after the New Year, cos it's our anniversary and tradition has it that we always go away then.  Well except this yr cos Af might come and then tx - you know it so well girls.  Couldn't find an excuse this time as Barts cleverly booked my appt for later.

He also expressed surprise at my sadness over the end and he said he thought I knew and realised that the budget is near the bottom of the barrel, we said we would stop whatever at 40, and that after so much you have to say the end cos you can't go on forever.  Anyway, I got a "we'll see what happens" out of him which all depends on the optimism of Barts and my local and whether I can find anymore tests etc that sound worthwhile.

He also put a theory on why I am so down this time.  Previous tx's I have cracked back on with the house/garden doing finishing touches cos they were bugging me for the whole of the 2 ww and then other tx's the house was for sale and I didn't have time to slob cos the house needed keeping on top off and I was worried what if the Agents call with a viewing and I'm in bed.  This time I've had no reasons to do anything and DH was away last wk, so it didn't matter at all if I stayed in bed, PJ's and ate cereal.

I do feel brighter knowing he is now around.

Kyla - how are you doing, hopefully Dh done all his chores at the w/e, how is whip cracking from the sofa feeling?

Paula - hope you are feeling a bit more cheerful today.  I think Kyla is right in that it could be your DH's way of dealing with his stress by taking it out on you.  I know my Dh does that if work stress is bad.  I remember half way through my 2 ww just feeling v. down, as if it was the end, emotional and crying - for no apparent reason really and fortunately my Dh was great giving me hugs and telling me that there was no reason to doubt the end.

Heather - have you started yet?

Hi to everyone else - good day

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Thank you for all your opinions on my situation.  Must admit Kyla you're ones best, he's an idiot ha ha, mind you the words I was think of last night were a lot worse than that.  I feel a bit better today, just got to forget what happened yesterday and stay positive.  

We haven't yet been out for our meal but that's because of the timing of this treatment and how rough I felt at first, we will arrange something very soon though.  

Sue - hope you're feeling a bit better now, all this tx really does affect us in different ways doesn't it, I hope you can still carry on and try again, my dh did put a limit on how long we'd do this for but after a lot of rows he gave in to me.  Well he's 7 years older and wanted to stop all this when he reaches 38 but I'd still only be 31 and I feel that's too young to give up.

Anyways Kyla, how are you feeling any symptoms of any sort yet?  I can't really say I feel any different but then I've never been one to symptom spot because there's nothing really that can determine whether its worked or not.  Just hope this next 2 weeks go quickly.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Tricky to know when to stop I think. We sort of said three full goes at IVF or age 30, whatever is first. That would mean (age 30) 6 years of TTC which is enough for me, and we would then move onto adoption. Cos' we got together so young, I used to think we would have two kids by now and be at school by the time I was 30 (we met & got engaged at 17, started TTC on my 24th B'day). Of course, we could get to that stage and think we have enough heart and money left to try some more but I'm pretty sure we will have moved on by then. Im too impatient to wait 6 years. I think we might get 2-3 goes at FET from this round which will make 7 goes. I guess if it's gonna work for us it might do within that timeframe... Tough call though.
Well done on your Xmas Shopping! I did most of mine last week, online. Gotta love Boots & Amazon 

Paula - LOL, glad to make you smile. No symptoms really. Boobs are killing me but that is the prog as they've been like this for a week now.

Our new bean-bags arrived today. We dont have the room for two sofas in the living room or the conservatory without it looking cramped so we have one in each and then a giant bean bag. They are cool, although my cats arent convinced yet!


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Afternoon girls,

Paula and Kyla hows the dreaded 2ww going for you both.  Both your tx cycles went well so hopefully we'll hear some good news soon.   

Heather your turn now, I hope everything goes well.

Sue good to see your back, I think a holiday sounds like a great idea.  After our 1st failed go we went to Canada and for a couple of weeks I felt 'normal' again.  Like me not 'poor Caroline who can't get pregnant'.

I can understand how hard it is for you thinking about giving up on your dreams.  We said we'd do 3 fresh IVF's and then look into adoption, but now we're coming up to our 3rd go, I'm not ready to give up just yet.  We've been lucky with the funding though and I might feel different if we'd spent £6000 + on failed IVF.

Maddy Ideally I'd like to go again in January our follow up is the 3rd but I know from last time that it is more likely going to be Feb if we're lucky.  We did think we'd do a FET but I'm now thinking about having another fresh go and saving the frosties and hopefully getting a couple more to go with them.  As it's funded it seems to make more sense.  I'll see what our consultant thinks, then do what we want anyway!!!!  
Is it a FET you'll be having at Easter?  I'm sure there'll be someone going through tx with you.

Ronnie how was your first weekend with Phoebe, has she settled in?  Hope you are doing OK.

Hi to everyone else.

Love Cally


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41936.0.html


----------

